# soon to be college freshman dreading college :(



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

I've just been keeping this to myself and no one in real life would understand at all if I talked to them about it so I just thought I'd let it out here where there's a chance people might be able to relate.

I just don't know what I'm going to do when I go to college because I know my classes will require speaking and presentations and all that horrible oral stuff. There's also the possibility that we might go around the room introducing ourselves on the first day, which I really, really hate doing. 

I just feel like not going to those classes at all and I don't know what I'm going to do after that. What if I get kicked out? I'm not even a rebel-type person so it's hard for me to picture that I won't make it through college. In high school, I got decent grades, I was absent only about once or twice a year, and was a good girl, but now, I don't feel like going to college at all. It's too late though because I got an apartment with my friend and I can't back out now because I'll be causing a huge inconvenience for her and there will also be a lot of financial aid stuff I'll have to take care of.

I'd really rather just not go to college than go through speaking in classes. The thought of it just makes me really depressed and hopeless. I really don't know what to do. I do know that I don't want to endure it and force myself to just get through it. I just can't. 

So is there anyone else going through this or went through this? What did you end up doing?

Maybe not having a college degree won't be so bad. The worst thing that can happen is getting a low-paying job, right? I'd rather have little money than go through that. That's how much I can't stand it. Who knows what will become of me, maybe I'll become a homeless person, all because of my social anxiety.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, and for reading what I wrote. It seems like people are either too lazy read what I wrote (which I understand because I skim posts that I can't relate to) or they can't relate. 

Anyway, I don't think a sorority would be my kind of thing. If I were to ever join something, it would be a religious club but I doubt I would do even that because of my SA.

You said that you withdrew, so what is going on now? Did you decide to take those classes again or did you decide to take a break?


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Hey, I also dread the introductions on the first day of class. If you are going to a major university then there is good news. Most of your freshman classes are simply too large to require everyone to introduce themselves. In my 4 years at college I can only recall a few teachers that made us introduce ourselves. 

Speech class is obviously going to be tough, but I took it as a telecourse at the local community college. We only had a few students in the class and we presented to a camera. I would suggest trying to take the class this way if possible.

As tough as this sounds, try to raise your hand and ask questions in classes that you know you will have to give a presentation in. I find im much more comfortable with the students in the class if I speak up and participate.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, most of my classes are like high school classrooms and probably have less than 30 people. The fact that the class isn't that large doesn't help at all.

I don't have a speech class right now but if I did, I can't imagine myself going through with it. I'd probably drop out before I put myself through something like that. :\


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

.....


----------



## Jam (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm entering my 2nd year at university, and profs generally won't call on people to answer questions. Your profs may want to know everyone's name, but he or she shouldn't ask in more than 1 or so classes. 

Answering questions in class is entirely up to you (I know I sure didn't answer anything my 1st year). My suggestion is to look for any sort of student health services, and seriously consider help that way. I'm going to do that now, since I know that eventually I'll be giving presentations.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I started my first year of college about two weeks ago, and it's really not bad

the only indroduction I had to do was in my computer science class, which was everyone's major, and we just had to state our name and where we were from. Which I found interesting because almost everyone was from out-of-state and is there first week here.

Everyone in college, or at least here, are very nice. I haven't made any friends like I was hoping to, but that's my fault because I've had several opportunities... but besides that, the people here seem pretty respectful


----------



## Fawn (Apr 28, 2005)

Nervous freshman here. Yes, I'm beyond anxious and I know its going to be a pain. BUT I do know that I can't just go through life ignoring my fears. I/You have to get over this sometime. Better to face it, then to let it rule your life. 

I have an all day orientation tomorrow, which is going to be a killer :S


----------



## Nicole (Aug 29, 2005)

I've been at school since saturday, and I went through the same stuff at orientation. We had these lame (yet somehow fun) bonding activities which required us to to speak up in front of the group and say something. I was terrified, but you push through it. I've found that being here seem's to be slowly pulling me out of my shell, beleive it or not. No one at school know's you, so you have a chance to start over. In my case, this is a huge help because part of my problem stemmed from things that happened in elementary school and I went to school with these same people straight through graduation and I got tot he point where I couldn't let myself relax because none of them expected me to relax.

I attend a very small school (less than 200 students) and all of the returning students (freshman too!), especially the RA's, are very supportive. They want to help you adjust to being at school. It's difficult for everyone... some more than others, but still. The best thing you can do is to fight it, I've found. If you let your anxiety control you it's only going to get worse. Talk through the fear, the racing heart, the sweaty palms, don't let it get the better of you. Beat the ******* into submission.


----------



## sunshineclippy (Jul 19, 2005)

*A low paying job is hell. Get an education no matter what.*

Dear Dove,

I worked a menial, low-paying job for one year before conquering my fear of entering college. Let me tell you something, avoiding a crappy job is worth fighting your school anxiety.

I quickly realized that no matter how scary four years of college might be that my thankless, dingy desk job was worse. It's true you may have to speak in class or give an oral report. But those few minutes of terror is worth a lifetime of being underqualified.

Take your meds, go to therapy, do whatever it takes. Get that degree.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I've started college and it wasn't as bad as I'd feared. I did have to introduce myself (a partner, actually) in some classes but they went okay. Other than that, my classes don't require much speaking which I'm really grateful for.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

Fawn said:


> Nervous freshman here. Yes, I'm beyond anxious and I know its going to be a pain. BUT I do know that I can't just go through life ignoring my fears. I/You have to get over this sometime. Better to face it, then to let it rule your life.
> 
> I have an all day orientation tomorrow, which is going to be a killer :S


i admire you


----------

